# Look what I've just bought :)



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I do feel that hedgies are vastly under-represented in the cuddly toy area so I just couldn't resist when i saw this little guy


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I found him in the Science store in Edmonton and i think i got the last one but i guess you'd find them anywhere that sells TY.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Awe super cute! I bought something similar to that for Paprika to cuddle with, but she didn't really ever catch on to the idea of cuddling with a stuffed animal.. so now it just sits on my dresser


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

hullo from another edmontonian! 

super cute little stuffed hedgie!! have you seen the original ty hedgehog? i have that one -- but good to see another one is out now!!

this is the one i bought: 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/717MTPFEGDL.gif


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys from another Edmontonian!  

First off, love the toy..but what science store?

Second...we need to have an E-town hedgehog rendez :lol: vous!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. I would so buy him but there is no store around here anymore that sells TY. I've not been able to get the last couple of Ty's.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

teencie said:


> hullo from another edmontonian!
> 
> super cute little stuffed hedgie!! have you seen the original ty hedgehog? i have that one -- but good to see another one is out now!!
> 
> ...


I have the original, too.  I think that's around when I started begging my parent's for a hedgie... haha.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Mt hedgehog collection is mainly plush animals, so thanks for letting me know that there is yet another adorable Beanie Baby out there! I have a couple of the other TY hedgehogs, but this one is quite different them.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Seems like there are a few of us in Edmonton!  Maybe we should organise a hedgie get-together! It's also good to know there are people close by, we can probably swap details of local resources and such!

HercsMom - the Science store is in Southgate Mall, it is full of toys, games and puzzles and stuff - quite a little treasure trove 

Teencie, that is a cute hedgie too! It looks like they bring out "updates" every so often.
I think PetSmart have a santa-hat-wearing hedgie plush right now too


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I have one of these little TY hedgies, it's so soft and cute! :mrgreen:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

So, I ventured out to Southgate last night and went to the science store, and they were completely sold out! Turns out you did get the last one (lucky girl  )

Btw...that science store is actually pretty cool, even though it's cram packed with stuff and hard to move.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I have that little guy - got him at the Nature museum in Ottawa when I was there visiting.
I've started to amass quite a hedgie-plush collection. My boyfriend just rolls his eyes every time I bring a new one home. Tho he bought me my first one over a year before I got Pliny - Spike the traveling hedghehog (he has been to Mongolia, Italy, Greece and Turkey!) I even found a stuffie in the Istanbul airport - WWF has one for the European hedgie. There is also a handpuppet hedgie you can get at Chapters stores (in Canada) and other places like Discovery Hut (for any Calgarians out there!)


----------

